# Planet X Shorts and clothing in general



## MrGrumpy (30 Apr 2014)

Folks what is the verdict on the Planet X clothing, shorts look reasonably priced or will they dissolve after a couple of washes  Also sizing wise are they normal bloke sizes or Italian stallion whippet sizes


----------



## Saluki (30 Apr 2014)

Hubster has some Planet X bib shorts in a Large size. They fit fine, a touch snugger than he normally wears so maybe an XL might have been the way to go for him but he's losing weight so they will be a perfect fit in a fortnight. They didn't fall apart in the wash, or shrink so he's chuffed.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Apr 2014)

Planet X makes cracking clothing. I have bought loads of kit off them and the vast majority has been really good. One pair of gloves didn't last as long as I would have liked (2 years) but in general the cut is good i.e. race fit not weird and baggy in places. Good value as well.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Apr 2014)

Ok normally a large in DHB and Lusso etc. Italian stuff I think I would be XL. I presume the Bib shorts at the £40 mark are premium rather than the stuff at the cheaper end which i assume is thin made?


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Apr 2014)

I have a pair of the clubman light shorts for £25 I have absolutely nothing to complain about. The pad is good, the cut is fine and the material is thick. Compared to a £25 pair of Decathlon shorts they are miles ahead. They are more akin to a £50 pair of shorts.
I also find that the description that Planet X tend to give re cut and fit is spot on.


----------



## LSAF2011 (30 Apr 2014)

Thumbs up from me for planet x, good quality and great delivery


----------



## LimeBurn (30 Apr 2014)

I bought some planet x clubman bibs - infact I bought the clubman set they had on offer with jersey and 365 base layer. Only been through the wash a few times so far but the shorts are really comfy, jersey is good with a silky feel but is a little long in the body (the front especially). Fit wise I'd say they were on the larger end of the scale when it comes to cycle clothing definitely not Italian whippet fit and definitely more relaxed than my dhb roubaix clothing of the same size. All in all super value and highly recommended by me so far.

Edit: as a side note the 365 base layer is amazing for the money. Sooooo comfy!! Super figure hugging but super stretchy so you hardly feel you're wearing it.


----------



## Kestevan (1 May 2014)

The Clubman stuff is excellent quality.
The fit is more "relaxed" than "pro" range which can be a bit tight if your not a super-skinny racing snake.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 May 2014)

What are the leg grippers like. My DHB Roubaix ones are ok, my Dare 2B AEP bibs cut the blood supply off! However the Lusso Pro 12 panel bibs have the broad elasticated grippers which are very comfy.


----------



## LimeBurn (2 May 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> What are the leg grippers like. My DHB Roubaix ones are ok, my Dare 2B AEP bibs cut the blood supply off! However the Lusso Pro 12 panel bibs have the broad elasticated grippers which are very comfy.


There are no silicone grippers on the shorts but as they are quite a relaxed fit (but still snug like lycra should be) they dont ride up, or at least I dont have a problem with them riding up anyway. They are basically just a double thickness lycra band about an inch and half wide - as for comfort around where the silicone grippers normally are they are superbly comfortable and you cant feel any tightness at all - and I have quite big legs. My DHB roubaix tights are very snug as a reference.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 May 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> There are no silicone grippers on the shorts but as they are quite a relaxed fit (but still snug like lycra should be) they dont ride up, or at least I dont have a problem with them riding up anyway. They are basically just a double thickness lycra band about an inch and half wide - as for comfort around where the silicone grippers normally are they are superbly comfortable and you cant feel any tightness at all - and I have quite big legs. My DHB roubaix tights are very snug as a reference.


I think the band is slightly tapered to stop them riding up. I haven't had a problem with them, I prefer them to mega tight silicone grippers.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 May 2014)

So large is large and no need to size up ?


----------



## LimeBurn (4 May 2014)

No I wouldnt bother sizing up just order your normal size. Really relaxed fit for the, shall we say, not so racelike figures.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 May 2014)

Ok ta


----------



## SS Retro (5 May 2014)

Just bought the One One bibs for £20 amazing honestly there brilliant value good fit, good chamois, understated black, sizing was bang on.
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CLPXRLBS/on-one-raceline-bib-shorts


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 May 2014)

hmm these sound good value, I know its not rapha or other exotic makes but at £20 are they on a par with Aldi or even DHB at the cheap end ? Might take a punt at these , will see how my Etxeondo bibs turn up like when they arrive this week.


----------



## SS Retro (5 May 2014)

Last year I rode in a pair of Madison peloton bibs rrp £44.99 and they were crap, poor stitching on the grey edging round the bib straps and worse of all a poor chamois.





The one ones are far better I was going to buy the red and black Planet X ones until my mate who's a regular in the Barnsley store put me onto the One One bibs.


----------

